# Freezing peptides after reconstitution.



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone know if its okay to reconstitute GHRP/CJC, draw into pins and then freeze them? Then just thaw before use.

Also, is it possible to do the same with IGF-DES reconstituted with Bac Water.

Thoughts?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've read on some American board a while ago its it's ok to do this.

Hope so anyway as I have quite a few in the freezer lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You can do this but do not thaw and refreeze as this would damage the peptide


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Also would the method that you thaw the product be relevant, I'd imagine avoid any direct heat and just leave it out to thaw naturally at room temp


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I just roll it between my hands for a minute then jab it.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

If its anything like MT2 it only takes around 3-5 mins to defrost at room temp.


----------

